# Garden centres around Alhaurin el Grande



## ch1ckpea (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi

I am looking to get some herbs (already potted) - can anyone recommend anywhere near AEG? 

Also, looking to join a veg box/ fruit scheme or find somewhere that sells organic produce in the area.

Thanks


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Gurmans Alhuarin de la Torre


----------

